# Egyptian Mouthbrooder - Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor



## KonaBoy (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with this little fish? I'm thinking of getting a trio (1M/2F). They seem like a neat little fish, and even though I've never had a mouthbrooder, they seem like a good beginner I was thinking of doing a 3D background, with a dark sand for substrate. I also have some slate caves made, and was thinking of some low light plants. Does anyone know if they'll dig up plants? Thanks,

Cory


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

I found some info here that may be of help.

http://www.african-cichlid.com/victoriae.htm


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Here is an article on Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi, there isn't much difference in care of the two species.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p ... cholsi.php

All cichlids will dig to some degree, but plants such as Vallisneria, Swords and Cryptocornes usually have substantial root systems that will prevent them from being uprooted easily. In addition, Java Ferns and Anubias can be kept, and they don't require rooting, rather being attached to driftwood or rockwork. Their digging shouldn't be excessive to the point of uprooting plants very quickly anyway.


----------



## KonaBoy (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, thanks  Anyone here kept this guys before?


----------



## KonaBoy (Apr 15, 2008)

No one else has had any?

Cory


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

KonaBoy said:


> No one else has had any?
> 
> Cory


Try the Vic Basin forum.


----------

